# Aluminum boat hull repair kit - Bull Frog Rivet



## Jim (May 17, 2014)

Anyone purchase the Deluxe or the standard repair kit? How did you like it. It seems like an all in one solution especially if you have never done it before.

https://bullfrogrivet.com


----------



## SwampThing07 (May 18, 2014)

I used it on of my project boats. Rivets didnt fit and then rivet gun broke after first 5 minutes. I ended up smoothing out the area and taken the boat to a welder for a truw fix


----------



## jigngrub (May 18, 2014)

The kit looks like a good idea for someone that wants to get everything in one shot, but looks overpriced.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352635#p352635 said:


> SwampThing07 » Today, 05:08[/url]"]I used it on of my project boats. Rivets didnt fit and then rivet gun broke after first 5 minutes. I ended up smoothing out the area and taken the boat to a welder for a truw fix



The rivet not fitting would be operator error, you have to choose the right diameter and length for the rivet to work.
Rivet setting tools are simple tools with few parts that rarely break, they do get dirty/clogged sometimes and need to be cleaned... but that's easy to fix.


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (May 20, 2014)

I wonder how much more this costs than just buying a rivet tool, rivets, a 3M pad, and some sealer.

BTW, the rivet tool does look a little cheap.

-Phillip


----------



## jigngrub (May 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352914#p352914 said:


> Kentuckydiesel » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]I wonder how much more this costs than just buying a rivet tool, rivets, a 3M pad, and some sealer.
> 
> BTW, the rivet tool does look a little cheap.
> 
> -Phillip



You can get a cheap heavy duty rivet setting tool for $20 at Harbor freight.
https://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-17-1-2-half-inch-hand-riveter-with-collection-bottle-66422.html

Rivets are $10-$20 per hundred from JayCees:
https://www.rivetsonline.com/rivets-en/blind-rivets-en/closed-end-blind-rivets.html

For most boat work you can get away with 3/16 and 1/4" diameter. Most boat rivets are 3/16 but it's good to have some 1/4 on hand if you have to oversize a hole. For the length/grip range .125-.250" is most common and will get just about everything done.

So, you can get a rivet tool and 200 rivets that'll do just about everything you need for $50 plus shipping.


----------

